# Unusual Tools



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

What are some of the non-typical tools you find yourself using regularly? I'm not talking trade specific stuff, just the general purpose type things. 

I always like to try to keep a pair of these nearby:


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh yes the ole fence pliers


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

I like these for cutting and removing nails especially removing nails from the back of trim


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

This is what i use to pull nails.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

goneelkn said:


> This is what i use to pull nails.


Just got one of those a few months ago. Wish I did long before!


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Rustbucket said:


> Just got one of those a few months ago. Wish I did long before!


Is that tool much better than using a slotted wrench (eg. channellock) backwards? That's what I do.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

It's a smoother operation, in my opinion. Also, you are less likely to break the nail if the ones you're pulling are brittle or thin.


----------



## SclafaniBuilder (Feb 18, 2011)

I use this for putting mud up on the corners quick. I don't know if it's common but I haven't seen it used much.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> Is that tool much better than using a slotted wrench (eg. channellock) backwards? That's what I do.


Angle is better and don't have to grip as hard.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

Vintage crate ripper fits nice in the back pocket


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

JonM said:


> I like these for cutting and removing nails especially removing nails from the back of trim


Those are called carpenters nippers over here and are on most if not all tool lists.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

chewy said:


> Those are called carpenters nippers over here and are on most if not all tool lists.


I agree


----------



## chetec79 (Apr 4, 2012)

goneelkn said:


> This is what i use to pull nails.


What make is it??


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

If I had to pare my hand tools down to a list of 10 items, the Channellock 8" nippers would definitely be on there. Indispensable. 


Here's my contribution:

Spring Tools nail setter. Everybody thinks it's stupid and funny looking until they use it.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> If I had to pare my hand tools down to a list of 10 items, the Channellock 8" nippers would definitely be on there. Indispensable.
> 
> 
> Here's my contribution:
> ...


Now that is kewl!!!!!:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> If I had to pare my hand tools down to a list of 10 items, the Channellock 8" nippers would definitely be on there. Indispensable.
> 
> 
> Here's my contribution:
> ...


Love those...bought two complete sets on clearance from the local Home store.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

asevereid said:


> Love those...bought two complete sets on clearance from the local Home store.


Got mine at woodcraft love it


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't know what it's really supposed to be used for but I use it as a letter opener.

A guy that I was doing a basement for gave it to me.


----------



## 18withtools (Jan 13, 2013)

*fire extinguisher*


Fill it with water an pressurize it and leave it in the trailer. Great for washing your hands or cleaning small messes. No worry about it spilling all over or anything with its flexible spout.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

I carry this in bags instead of a normal chisel. It is alot more compact than the Dewalt. Having the knife edge is sweet, it sharp enough to cut, yet you can hammer on the backside of the knife, as well as like a regular chisel.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Paulie said:


> I don't know what it's really supposed to be used for but I use it as a letter opener.
> 
> A guy that I was doing a basement for gave it to me.


Looks like a tooling tool. Either for mortar but most likely for tooling caulking.


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

Paulie said:


> I don't know what it's really supposed to be used for but I use it as a letter opener.
> 
> A guy that I was doing a basement for gave it to me.


That is my plastering spatula.


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

I always thought this was a weird tool. In fact I didn't even know what the heck it was until about a year ago.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

There's a reason you don't see guys packing this around.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

:wallbash:


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

schaefercs said:


> I always thought this was a weird tool. In fact I didn't even know what the heck it was until about a year ago.


Nail puller, never used one of these ones.


----------



## Munanbak (Jan 19, 2011)

I was really happy when a couple of Robogrip pliers surfaced on my local Kijiji. You can't find them here. Also, I keep a fire pin (the pin in a fire extinguisher) on my key chain, comes in handy and is very strong.


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

Paulie said:


> I don't know what it's really supposed to be used for but I use it as a letter opener.
> 
> A guy that I was doing a basement for gave it to me.


It's a slicker, used by a moulder in a foundry. I worked in foundries for...far too long.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> Looks like a tooling tool. Either for mortar but most likely for tooling caulking.





Resta said:


> That is my plastering spatula.





Crawdad said:


> It's a slicker, used by a moulder in a foundry. I worked in foundries for...far too long.


Just like I thought, a letter opener.

Thanks guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## bdoles (Sep 11, 2007)

Truckers Friend -


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

chetec79 said:


> What make is it??


http://www.nailextractor.com/


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

bdoles said:


> Truckers Friend -
> 
> View attachment 86377


Come Zombie Apocalypse time I'll have to remember to raid Big trucks in search on one of those, looks very handy but I question why a truck driver needs an axe.


----------



## PolishHammer (Jan 26, 2013)

schaefercs said:


> I always thought this was a weird tool. In fact I didn't even know what the heck it was until about a year ago.


What is this?


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Old time nail puller, still in use by some.
You position the claw over the nail head, drive it, and rock it back to extract.


----------



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

goneelkn said:


> This is what i use to pull nails.


Oh THAT'S cool. Been using flush cutting pliers for ages but that makes a lot of sense. Might have to buy one... Flush cut pliers work well most of the time but for thin or rusty stuff... Been stuck using kleins.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

donerightwyo said:


> There's a reason you don't see guys packing this around.
> 
> View attachment 86356


Still trying to figure out why this hammer has moving parts?


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Lettusbee said:


> Still trying to figure out why this hammer has moving parts?


That cant be real...


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Dustincoc said:


> Come Zombie Apocalypse time I'll have to remember to raid Big trucks in search on one of those, looks very handy but* I question why a truck driver needs an axe.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Ever spent anytime at a truck stop?


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

Paulie said:


> Dustincoc said:
> 
> 
> > Come Zombie Apocalypse time I'll have to remember to raid Big trucks in search on one of those, looks very handy but* I question why a truck driver needs an axe.[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Lot lizards can be a nuisance. Fend em off.


----------

